# 5 hour (out and back) around Rutland/Manchester, VT



## ski stef (Apr 21, 2011)

a friend of mine is looking for a hike (roughly 5 hours out and back) and I am looking for some help on where to send her....  I was thinking Camel's Hump but I don't think that equals all of 5 hours and may be a little far.   Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2011)

Camel's hump is a ride from Rutland/Manchester.  How about Equinox or Dorset.


----------



## threecy (Apr 25, 2011)

Camel's Hump State Park is closed until the week before Memorial Day.

Equinox is a nice one in Manchester.


----------

